# 20ga for waterfowl



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

I know you can take ducks and geese with a 20ga.My question is there a range difference between a 12ga and a 20ga.Also what shot size and shells should I use.Please don't reccomend hevimetal, hevishot, or remington HD.And yes I know I should pattern my gun.


----------



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

For Geese and ducks i shoot my 20 gauge #2 federal blue box speed shok and so far ive killed 48 geese!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

There is NO difference in range or velocity. A pellet traveling at 1250 fps has the same trajectory from a twenty as it does from a twelve. The only difference between the two is the weight of the charge. Smaller shot is fine for close shots over decoys and larger pellets will carry their punch for a longer distance.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

As you said you need to pattern your gun,but I have found Kent 3" #3 shot @1550 fps to be deadly out of my 20 ga. Beretta O/U on everything from teal to big canadas.


----------



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

So what would my range be like with Federal Ultra Shok 1oz #1shot at 1350 FPS.?


----------



## murphdog (Nov 24, 2011)

I shoot #2 Black Cloud with the Carlsons Black Cloud Mid Range choke out of a Benelli Nova and it drops ducks like rain. I havent shot a goose with my 20 guage yet if i did it would have to be close range


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Kent #2 along with a trulock choke. All decoying birds, no sky blasting.....no problem. Should be good to go out to 30 yds for effective patterns.

Just got back from AB and all we did was honker hunt, BIG honkers. :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The difference really comes down to pattern density at the given range. The largest payload you will find in a 20 ga is 1 oz while 12 ga loads (standard steel) are generally 1 1/8 to 1 1/4 oz loads. As ranges extend the 20 will tend to have larger gaps in the pattern than the 12 due to less shot. That means instead of 5 or 6 pellets in the bird you may only get 2 or 3 making it harder to knock a bird down. I actually shoot my 20 ga better than my 12s so under 30 yards I am more effective with it.


----------



## smashdn (Jul 13, 2009)

One thing you also need to take into consideration is that you are trying to force larger shot down a smaller tube. I wouldn't go any larger than 2's through a 20. Some folks won't shoot steel 4's through a 16. It's tough to check how long your shot string becomes when you put the larger pellets through a smaller bore.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

A large part is that you have to be confident with what your shooting. If you feel confident only shooting 20 yards a different shell won't matter.


----------

